# Clutch pedal no restriction



## davidf1 (Jun 10, 2013)

Went to start the car this morning and the clutch went straight down with no restriction.lifted it back to its upright position.checked fluid in reservoir and topped up a little.pumped the clutch and it started to go back to upright position naturally,took it for a drive,and it was fine from then on.What could it be?
master cylinder,or slave or a switch,or just fluid,maybe air or a loose fitting.
I would of thought if it was something major,it just wouldn’t of worked.

Any relevant help would be gladly appreciated.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, As the fluid level had dropped, look for a leak. Clutch hydraulics is designed to fail first if there is a leak.
Low fluid level alarm should have been received.
Hoggy.


----------



## davidf1 (Jun 10, 2013)

There was no alarm or indication on the dash of a low fluid level.I am contacting Audi tomorrow to see if it can be looked at and fixed under the extended warranty.If not I will go to my regular garage to get it looked at.Hope it’s just something that needs tightening,or a master cylinder


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Very important to get it looked at ASAP., brakes use the same fluid reservoir.
Hoggy.


----------



## davidf1 (Jun 10, 2013)

What do you think it could be?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

davidf1 said:


> What do you think it could be?


Hi, As the fluid level had dropped, it could be a seal/connection anywhere on the brake/clutch hydraulic system.
No low level alarm is worrying, hopefully just a dodgy clutch master cylinder, but needs checking out. Any fluid below the clutch pedal/ M/Cylinder?
Hoggy.


----------



## minsTTerman (Aug 5, 2003)

Had this on a mark 1, it turned out to be the master cylinder. They did need to remove the engine to replace it though!


----------



## davidf1 (Jun 10, 2013)

Just looked under my car in the garage,there’s a small puddle behind the clutch pedal on the garage floor.So would that mean master cylinder


----------



## davidf1 (Jun 10, 2013)

What’s the Audi code for the clutch master cylinder for a 2016 s line diesel tt


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

davidf1 said:


> Just looked under my car in the garage,there’s a small puddle behind the clutch pedal on the garage floor.So would that mean master cylinder


Hi, There is a hose connection from the reservoir to the clutch master cylinder so it could be that.
Have you used it since you topped up the reservoir?
M/C part No.,5Q0721388G VAG 
Hoggy.


----------



## davidf1 (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi,yes used yesterday to go to the shops and to work this morning.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

davidf1 said:


> Hi,yes used yesterday to go to the shops and to work this morning.


Has the level dropped again?
Hoggy.


----------



## davidf1 (Jun 10, 2013)

I havnt checked to be honest.But pedal is ok at the moment,it’s going to halfords garage on Monday for them to look and find out,hopefully they will see it straight away after the black covers are removed.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

davidf1 said:


> I havnt checked to be honest.But pedal is ok at the moment,it’s going to halfords garage on Monday for them to look and find out,hopefully they will see it straight away after the black covers are removed.


Hi, You have a hydraulic leak & it appears no low level alarm & you haven't checked the level?
Hoggy.


----------



## davidf1 (Jun 10, 2013)

I can’t do anything about it now until it goes to be looked at,I do have brake/clutch fluid in my car just in case I need to top it up.


----------



## Outnumbered (Mar 8, 2015)

Similar issue with myself. A few months ago the clutch pedal wasn't coming all the back up (had to pull it up with my foot) I checked the fluid level and it was well done so I topped it up.
Everything was fine for a few months until the clutch pedal went straight to the floor and I had to pull it up with my hand.
Managed to get it to Audi (not my 1st choice for repair) and had it fixed. 
New clutch/flywheel £1900. Hopefully your issue is less serious/expensive.


----------



## davidf1 (Jun 10, 2013)

I have got my car booked in for Monday at halfords garage to find the issue.I couldn’t get my car to be looked at at Audi till the 18th of jan,to long.It’s just the time of year.my regular garage is closed till the new year,and then I would have to book it in anyway.I am pretty sure it’s something to do with the master cylinder,as there is little puddles of fluid on my garage floor where the pedal would be.


----------



## Outnumbered (Mar 8, 2015)

davidf1 said:


> I have got my car booked in for Monday at halfords garage to find the issue.I couldn’t get my car to be looked at at Audi till the 18th of jan,to long.It’s just the time of year.my regular garage is closed till the new year,and then I would have to book it in anyway.I am pretty sure it’s something to do with the master cylinder,as there is little puddles of fluid on my garage floor where the pedal would be.


Yea bad time of year to be getting it sorted...good luck


----------



## davidf1 (Jun 10, 2013)

I am 99% sure it’s the master cylinder.Is there anyone in birmingham that could do the job for me.


----------



## davidf1 (Jun 10, 2013)

Cars been to halfords this morning,and they have reported back to me that it’s the slave Cylinder that’s leaking.
They are going to get back to me with a price,and if they can do the job.
what sort of price should I expect for this?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

davidf1 said:


> Cars been to halfords this morning,and they have reported back to me that it’s the slave Cylinder that’s leaking.
> They are going to get back to me with a price,and if they can do the job.
> what sort of price should I expect for this?


Hi, If you have fluid beneath the master cylinder I find it hard to believe that it's the slave cylinder, which is in between the engine & gearbox.
I would be reluctant to let Halfords strip down gearbox/transmission as it's such a big expensive job.
Hoggy.


----------



## davidf1 (Jun 10, 2013)

I questioned this as well,they showed me a picture of the underneath of the car.They said it’s the fluid running off the panels underneath that make it look like it’s the master cylinder leaking.I don’t think they would be able to do it anyway.It’s still booked in for Audi on the 18th for a look at what it is,£65 for that.I might ask my local garage to look when there open.I do have Audi extended guarantee,But not sure if it would be covered,mot cover,roadside assistance,24 month AUW campaign,key cover


----------



## Outnumbered (Mar 8, 2015)

I'd estimate £400-£600 for slave cylinder


----------



## davidf1 (Jun 10, 2013)

I was in touch with my Audi extended warranty yesterday,They say the slave cylinder is covered.So no charge for inspection,or labour for the slave.I am just hoping Audi don’t say the clutch plates need replacing,and if so,how much it would cost,as they would of already taken off the gearbox.I havnt experienced any issues with gears at all.Also the leaking seems to of stopped,and the reservoir is full.


----------



## MrOCD (Feb 9, 2021)

davidf1 said:


> I was in touch with my Audi extended warranty yesterday,They say the slave cylinder is covered.So no charge for inspection,or labour for the slave.I am just hoping Audi don’t say the clutch plates need replacing,and if so,how much it would cost,as they would of already taken off the gearbox.I havnt experienced any issues with gears at all.Also the leaking seems to of stopped,and the reservoir is full.


TBH if they already have the gearbox out under warranty to sort the slave, depending on mileage I'd ask them to drop in a new clutch at the same time.


----------



## davidf1 (Jun 10, 2013)

But how much would it cost to do the extra work


----------



## davidf1 (Jun 10, 2013)

Mileage is 69000.


----------



## Outnumbered (Mar 8, 2015)

£1900 I paid at Audi dealer for new clutch...50k miles is the lifespan the clutch apparently


----------



## davidf1 (Jun 10, 2013)

Yes but how much if they have already taken gearbox apart to do slave cylinder.under warranty.


----------



## MrOCD (Feb 9, 2021)

davidf1 said:


> Yes but how much if they have already taken gearbox apart to do slave cylinder.under warranty.


Do the clutch as well at that mileage.

As for cost it should be the cost of the clutch kit. Phone and ask.


----------



## Outnumbered (Mar 8, 2015)

Clutch kit was £266


----------



## jester225 (Jan 14, 2020)

Outnumbered said:


> £1900 I paid at Audi dealer for new clutch...50k miles is the lifespan the clutch apparently


Where did you get that info from 50k for a clutch?????


----------



## davidf1 (Jun 10, 2013)

I will call them today for a price on the clutch kit.


----------



## jester225 (Jan 14, 2020)

davidf1 said:


> I will call them today for a price on the clutch kit.





davidf1 said:


> I will call them today for a price on the clutch kit.


It will still be cheaper that what you originally thought when you 1st posted your problem,at least most of the work will be paid for by audi so even if its costs 500 for the clutch its still cheap


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

jester225 said:


> Where did you get that info from 50k for a clutch?????


Yes, I was thinking exactly the same. Mines done 62,000 and I don't have any issues with my clutch whatsoever and can't find any information that the 'lifespan' of clutches is 50,000 miles!!


----------



## MrOCD (Feb 9, 2021)

MarksBlackTT said:


> Yes, I was thinking exactly the same. Mines done 62,000 and I don't have any issues with my clutch whatsoever and can't find any information that the 'lifespan' of clutches is 50,000 miles!!


There is no golden rule. It comes down to how the car is used / abused. 50k is a generic average, most cars will do more than that, but if the car has done a lot of short / stop / start work then the wear on the clutch will be considerably higher.


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

MrOCD said:


> There is no golden rule. It comes down to how the car is used / abused. 50k is a generic average, most cars will do more than that, but if the car has done a lot of short / stop / start work then the wear on the clutch will be considerably higher.


Still non the wiser where you get the '50k is a generic average' from? Regardless of stop/start/short journeys, would you personally contemplate changing a clutch at 50k miles even if showing no adverse signs of wear?


----------



## jester225 (Jan 14, 2020)

MarksBlackTT said:


> Still non the wiser where you get the '50k is a generic average' from? Regardless of stop/start/short journeys, would you personally contemplate changing a clutch at 50k miles even if showing no adverse signs of wear?


Sounds like magazine talk to me, i`ve had a lot of powerfull cars over the time and i have never had to replace a clutch at that milage,


----------



## MrOCD (Feb 9, 2021)

MarksBlackTT said:


> Still non the wiser where you get the '50k is a generic average' from? Regardless of stop/start/short journeys, would you personally contemplate changing a clutch at 50k miles even if showing no adverse signs of wear?


If the gearbox was already out. Yes, I would. As the main cost of cost replacement comes from the labour not the part.


----------



## jester225 (Jan 14, 2020)

MrOCD said:


> If the gearbox was already out. Yes, I would. As the main cost of cost replacement comes from the labour not the part.


I did say that in an earlier post


----------



## davidf1 (Jun 10, 2013)

The clutch kit is £415


----------



## Outnumbered (Mar 8, 2015)

jester225 said:


> Where did you get that info from 50k for a clutch?????


Audi/Google...obviously depends on how the cars been driven!!! No hard and fast rules on it.
"Most clutches are designed to last *approximately 60,000 miles* before they need to be replaced. Some may need replacing at 30,000 and some others can keep going well over 100,000 miles, but this is fairly uncommon"


----------



## jester225 (Jan 14, 2020)

Somehow i can`t see Audi putting those claims of 50k for a clutch, nobody would buy their cars


----------



## davidf1 (Jun 10, 2013)

audi in shirley/Solihull had my car in under the extended warranty and fitted a new slave cylinder,was well happy,had a courtesy car for 3 days with no charge.No mention of needing a new clutch.excellent.would Definately go there again,if I need to.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

davidf1 said:


> audi in shirley/Solihull had my car in under the extended warranty and fitted a new slave cylinder,was well happy,had a courtesy car for 3 days with no charge.No mention of needing a new clutch.excellent.would Definately go there again,if I need to.


Hi, Excellent result.
Hoggy.


----------

